# bug in gpu-z 0.0.9



## alom (Oct 22, 2007)

registe id :KKQH4 

7600GS tech appear 80nm

http://www.hwtest.cn/viewthread.php?tid=303&extra=page=1


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 22, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=42587


----------

